

Show HN: The World Is Spiky: Our 3tap Hackathon Project - danielsoneg
http://spiky.egd.im
This was a submission to the 3tap Hackathon by myself and gon - Code and full description are here:<p>https://github.com/danielsoneg/spiky-world<p>It's inspired by Richard Florida's "Spiky World" article from The Atlantic. We're pulling in "For Sale" posts from 10 different categories and comparing them across 10 different cities to show which cities "spike" in which categories compared to the rest of the country.<p>Note this was done in a couple hours - it's Very rough and only runs in browsers which support WebGL.
======
danielsoneg
This was a submission to the 3tap Hackathon by myself and gon - Code and full
description are here:

<https://github.com/danielsoneg/spiky-world>

It's inspired by Richard Florida's "Spiky World" article from The Atlantic.
We're pulling in "For Sale" posts from 10 different categories and comparing
them across 10 different cities to show which cities "spike" in which
categories compared to the rest of the country.

Note this was done in a couple hours - it's Very rough and requires a browser
that does WebGL.

